# third bite session @ 11.5mo



## Peter Cavallaro

Had to compress the vid so quality is low,

decoy is just some guy i met at pub, he never did anything like this before. 

first bit is suspicion with no verbal stimulation, some bites on sleeve and leg.


comments appreciated.

http://youtu.be/eGzoNowgq40


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

sporting my new metro look, just for Randy, Joby and Doug


----------



## Ariel Peldunas

Certainly difficult to tell much due to the video quality, but if that's really just the third time that dog has ever done bite work, I think it's worth finding (or training) a good helper and putting some honest time into the dog. 

During the first part (suspicion) the dog either knows the game and is already in prey or is very confident. I can't even see the decoy or what he's doing so it's hard to interpret the dog's reaction. 

During the rest of the video, even though the decoy is clearly very inexperienced, the dog shows good desire to bite and it looks like he/she is biting pretty full. It would be nice to see where you could be with an experienced decoy and regular training. 

What are your goals with that dog?


----------



## Bob Scott

looks like some nice potential there but was the dog really viewing the man as a threat? He seemed quite content winning the sleeve and not going back to the man.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Thanks, the decoy laid there like an inanimate object, I had to tell him to move a bit, the decoy I met the night before at the pub and he was a bit scared at first. Pup definately does not know game, I hid him until decoy was in place, decoy came from opposite direction to get into hide. I was surprised how early the pup detected on him.

Pup has never been a barker but he has a serious bark when he does imo, the bark soon turned into prey with some frustration imo.

the dog must have been fatiguing as it was hard work to hold him and I am a strong guy.

Plan was sch I guess but I did more bitework in this vid than every sch session put together, I already quiet sch. No plan at moment, just want to do right by pup.

No stress obviously but I dont think confidence he lacks. Territorial sharpish but social kind of dog at this point.

Thanx for comment.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Bob Scott said:


> looks like some nice potential there but was the dog really viewing the man as a threat? He seemed quite content winning the sleeve and not going back to the man.


 Dog has no history of seeing human as threat, never been stimulated that way, and I showed the decoy the lateral prey movements and instructed how not to posture up on the dog, so yr correct.

Figure one human present should have some knowledge before doing anything threatening or defensive.

Suspicion at start I would argue was only threat.


----------



## Bob Scott

It sounds like you have a pretty good read on your dog. At 11.5 months he can only get better with "proper" training. Like I said, Looks like some nice potential.
A decoy that "was a bit scared" isn't your best choice. Obviously the ideal situation is have an experienced helper/decoy with a green dog but that's not always possible in many areas. The helper/decoy's behaviors and skills can be a huge factor with how the dog can turn out.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Your dog looks he can do the work, but green handler + green dog + green decoy = bad idea. You don't want a live bite because you don't know how to teach targeting and neither does your tackling dummy. Anybody can catch a dog, even me. But travel and/or pay them if you have to, but get an experienced decoy to help you and you will see much faster (and safer) results both in your handling and the dog.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Roger that, but it doesn't help a great deal, the guy was an irish tourist and he already gone. Trying to get help with uninterested neighbours and friends. Be a backyard job at best. Comments from will help, of course whatever happens is entirely my prob.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

At least you have a smaller continent than us. I have to drive between 1.5 and 2.5 hours each way to train. Also will drive about 4.5 hours one way to meet up with our decoy if he can't drive down. But you progress _much_ faster if you have someone who is somewhat competent than dinking around with the Irish tourists.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

technically i think our continent is slightly larger or about the same, if ya dont count, hawai, alaska etc. 

not the travelling, its the travelling to stand around like an idiot with a dog on a leash and then go home after a couple of sits, will gladly travel any distance and pay any money to get some good guidance. sch can go to hell.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I wouldn't blame it on the Schutzhund. If I had a club in my town again where it was actually a learning experience, I'd do Schutzhund more formally again, sure. But I'm not going to drive 2 hours to do Schutzhund, though I will for PSA since I prefer it as a sport. If you get a good experienced training decoy/helper, the type of sport is not super critical since most of the foundational stuff is fairly similar. If you find a small club or small informal group of people that get together and train, that'd be the way to go and learn. The problem is that they are usually word of mouth/by invitation only kind of things. Try going to a trial or seminar and meeting some people, see who wants to get together and train. 

Incidentally, the United States is ~9.6 million square km, Australia is ~7.6 million square km. There's a couple states I'd like to disown from the Union, but oh well, fair is fair.

http://www.nationsencyclopedia.com/Asia-and-Oceania/Australia-LOCATION-SIZE-AND-EXTENT.html#b


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

Peter I would LMAO training with you. Pulling a Irish guy out of the pub to get bit by your dog is a riot.
No decoy will move the same as a human that is fearfull of getting bit ,your dog can gain confidence in over powering them but targeting and learning to cope with pressure is out the window.
Hats off to this Irish guy, I've had guy's bragging about the security dogs they have worked not man up when asked to take a bite from my sport dog.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

I think you have a good dog , I like him.
On The Video it was hard to see but did you pluck your eyebrow for Joby ?
Is the new Metropeter look working with the lady's. Just a tip I think the shirt is a little loose.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Haha,would love to share a few beers and bites with ya and a laugh. Thanxfor comments, shame about compression ya missed my pluck, nails and facial. Loose shirt as the back wax was still a bit raw.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

I work with a guy who paints his finger nails black , so It takes a bit for me to notice the more suttle metrosexual traits.


----------



## rick smith

sorry...busy...didn't read the threads and stopped watching at 2:40

but from what i saw until then
i recommend you make a plan on what you want to do, ask for advice on how to set up the training session FIRST, and THEN do it rather than make a vid and post it for comments when the mistakes have already been made

- other wise i don't think you are really helping out that nice dog all that much...glad he still seems level headed tho


----------



## maggie fraser

I like the dog but can't stop laffin at the decoy. Do you have many pubs near you, and a potential ongoing supply of decoys ?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

rick smith said:


> sorry...busy...didn't read the threads and stopped watching at 2:40
> 
> but from what i saw until then
> i recommend you make a plan on what you want to do, ask for advice on how to set up the training session FIRST, and THEN do it rather than make a vid and post it for comments when the mistakes have already been made
> 
> - other wise i don't think you are really helping out that nice dog all that much...glad he still seems level headed tho



plan, to secure grip in prey only mode then intro control work in prey.

Got any excercises other than join a club. BTW, some problems in the line with lack of clear head - so good call, better if u back it up with advice, u approve it was unthreatening work, wont let this dog be challenged without experienced people in control. 

Its in his genes to not **** around and dont want him to click over.

I can still work in prey.


----------



## Alison Grubb

Believe it or not, I have had a few quite successful trainers suggest that I get guys out of the bar to come do decoy work as well. Sometimes it works out better than others. LOL.

That said, you do need someone with different mechanics to do the decoy work for your dog. At least find someone with some balls!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

bit harsh, i thought he did......OK


----------



## Nicole Stark

Pete, it'll be interesting to see how things go if you are eventually able to work with someone more regularly. When I watch videos like yours I don't find it necessary (for myself or others) to pick apart the obvious. You'd think the dog would be the center of the viewers attention since the quality of the helper work isn't worth critiquing.

I like your dog and I applaud your work and the effort you put into him.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Dude...I like the dog...you not so much! :wink: Also, there is no possibility of you going metro 

I have no idea why you would let someone who has no clue work your dog but that is just me...


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Your dog certainly has potential, but I'm with Doug.. 


Where in Australia are you located?


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

Britney with all the Metro talk I think Peter is somewhere in Queensland . Just guessing.:?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Nicole Stark said:


> Pete, it'll be interesting to see how things go if you are eventually able to work with someone more regularly. When I watch videos like yours I don't find it necessary (for myself or others) to pick apart the obvious. You'd think the dog would be the center of the viewers attention since the quality of the helper work isn't worth critiquing.
> 
> I like your dog and I applaud your work and the effort you put into him.


 Because i'm not working with someone regularly is why I need you to pick things like handling, decoying, scenarios apart.

Hardly worth asking if I already had resources.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Doug Zaga said:


> Dude...I like the dog...you not so much! :wink: Also, there is no possibility of you going metro
> 
> I have no idea why you would let someone who has no clue work your dog but that is just me...


 That hurts
Too late
No choice


Please google tyson's rant to the journalist, thats my answer as well.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Because i'm not working with someone regularly is why I need you to pick things like handling, decoying, scenarios apart.
> 
> Hardly worth asking if I already had resources.


Pete, come on. Of all people who offered input/feedback, I doubt there is anyone who understands the need/desire for intelligent dialogue and feedback more than I do. But I think you may have missed what I was really getting at.

What's to pick apart concerning a fella who is basically pulled from the street to play around with your dog and then the next day is off on his travels. That's all I meant. Obviously, if you were working with someone (regardless of experience level) with any kind of regularity where this kind of feedback would be useful for, then certainly I could see the value in it.

The question of or feedback relating to why you'd pull someone out of a bar to work your dog is beyond obvious. As is the reasoning I had for not picking apart what the guy did for you and your dog. With this being his 3rd session (attempt at this type of work), what seemed more relevant is how the dog responded to what you had in front of you which, at the end of the day would be long gone and never to be revisited again. At least not through that specific fella. I just meant you likely would gain more mileage from this thread if people didn't nitpick on the fact that you had some unknown help you out. Their responses would go much further if they gave you some feedback on the particulars you actually could control.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

OK then......I get that........sure I do........thanks


----------



## brad robert

Seems a nice dog!

Post his pedigree peter?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

I dont know it and never bothered to ask. not even gonna register him, all that stuff is irrelevant to me now. 

Dont mean to be vague Brad but thats the truth.


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Sooo.. where in Australia are you, again?


I know people there, depending on where you are.. but maybe they suck and you've already trained with them.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

As Hans said the sunshine state, QLD, u know sch. people i'm guessing??


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Peter Cavallaro said:


> As Hans said the sunshine state, QLD, u know sch. people i'm guessing??


No, not really.. I know one Schutzhund person there, but she is really just an acquaintance.


I will be in Brisbane and Canberra at the end of June for two seminars.. one is with a training group in Brisbane and other is with the Federal police in Canberra.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Got dates for bris, better be there on a weekend, me buy u nice dinner u decoy my boy yeah.

What sem, what bris group. Hell i'm in this work allowing.


----------



## Britney Pelletier

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Got dates for bris, better be there on a weekend, me buy u nice dinner u decoy my boy yeah.
> 
> What sem, what bris group. Hell i'm in this work allowing.


LOL! I'm not 100% sure of the exact dates, but it's something along the lines of June 25th- July 5th at this point.. 

This is the group: 

http://www.jdk9.com.au/

I don't think they have any working spots left and I'm not sure if it was open to the public, but you may be able to spectate!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Do know JD, what is sem about. pm if more appropriate.

Will ring jamie about spots, if no public can I go as yr homey.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Hey, been bought to my attention that what some were trying to say here there is a risk to my dog gettin god knows random from pub to work pup.

See where yr coming from, thats cool, thought you folks were just results driven jocks of the dog world when some are really just concerned about me boy.

Stress not, no mofo on the planet will touch my dogs in anger, word that.


----------



## Bob Scott

Peter, it's not about anger. Inexperienced helpers/decoys can create training problems you don't want and wont know how to fix. Through ignorance and inexperience they could "easily" injure the dog. 
Broken teeth, injured necks, backs, etc happen occasionally even with good decoys. 
95% of the folks here are about the dog. Some are more abrasive then others but, for the most part, it's still about the dog. Your head could fall off and nobody would react. The dog gets injured and then we all feel it.......THEN we "want" your head and the helper/decoy's head to fall off for sure. :grin: :wink:
If the helper/decoy gets injured then you have to worry about being sued. At best you have to worry about "dispatching" 8-[ said helper/decoy then finding a large herd of feral hogs or crocks to "do away" with the evidence 8-[8-[ :wink:
See how it just builds like a snow ball rolling down a hill?!
Green helpers do no one any good......cept for the feral hogs and crocks. :-\":-\":-\" :grin::wink:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

I'm hearing ya..........does this mean I gotta go back and suck up to the schutshund ****.


----------



## Jonathon Howard

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I'm hearing ya..........does this mean I gotta go back and suck up to the schutshund ****.


Dude if you just wanna do bitework why even consider going to the Sch club???
Just go to a security dog trainer in Brisbane. You pay the money and they will train you/dog. No point driving the x number of km's paying for fuel then rocking up to sch where you only want to do 1/3rd of the program.
Spend the money on what you want to do rather than wasting yours and everyone else's time.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Not wasting anyones time, I quiet sch, u miss something?? where did u get idea I only want to 1/3 the program anyways, you added that yourself.

Who the **** are you special needs. Learn to read and stop making shit up.

Thread was only sharing a vid and looking for comments about the vid.


----------



## Doug Zaga

It would be an easy assumption Pete because we do not see any videos of you doing OB or tracking but you are right just because we never see video does not mean you are not doing it...just sayn.

BTW have you tried finding a a Polish guy from the pierogi place to do the stake out test with your boy?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Doug Zaga said:


> It would be an easy assumption Pete because we do not see any videos of you doing OB or tracking but you are right just because we never see video does not mean you are not doing it...just sayn.
> 
> 
> Doug I believe you actually got it right, do that all by yrself. Good job. Tracking is the most enjoyable dog activity for me. Put vid up already too.


----------



## Joby Becker

Doug Zaga said:


> It would be an easy assumption Pete because we do not see any videos of you doing OB or tracking but you are right just because we never see video does not mean you are not doing it...just sayn.
> 
> BTW have you tried finding a a Polish guy from the pierogi place to do the stake out test with your boy?


"The Pierogi Place" was my idea...would be a fast food place, that served all manners of pierogi, a variety of special fillings...thought it was a great idea myself.

Pete I like the dog...growing up nicely...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Thanks, last bitework he will do until christmas, if I can get into Britney P seminar would be great. Will do what I can obed and tracking wise, obed cos its necessary, tracking cos its fun.

Have hunted him some, but I think he would just get himself killed.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Joby Becker said:


> "The Pierogi Place" was my idea...would be a fast food place, that served all manners of pierogi, a variety of special fillings...thought it was a great idea myself.


 
Sure you did....


----------



## Joby Becker

Doug Zaga said:


> Sure you did....


would be great business model..

easy to have someone make them for you, dont need complicated kitchen, limited menu...low waste.....

employees cant rip you off, because of the ease of inventory control and count, compared to sales...

not like Burger King where the employees can pocket a bunch of money.

another name was "Pierogi Perfection" 

great Pete...tracking what and how?


----------



## Britney Pelletier

I think folks really are genuinely trying to help, Peter.. and it's hard to know from one video or a few posts what your real goals are with your boy.

Additionally, I would agree that it wouldn't be worth your time to go half-heartedly to a Schutzhund club if you don't actually have any interest in the sport.


----------



## Joby Becker

Britney Pelletier said:


> I think folks really are genuinely trying to help, Peter.. and it's hard to know from one video or a few posts what your real goals are with your boy.
> 
> Additionally, I would agree that it wouldn't be worth your time to go half-heartedly to a Schutzhund club if you don't actually have any interest in the sport.


yes Pete...goals...

what do you want out of him as adult? what are you gonna be interested in doing with him?


----------



## Tiago Fontes

\\/


Joby Becker said:


> yes Pete...goals...
> 
> what do you want out of him as adult? what are you gonna be interested in doing with him?


 
My guess is that he wants it to be a "total dog"...lol


----------



## Doug Zaga

Tiago Fontes said:


> \\/
> 
> 
> My guess is that he wants it to be a "total dog"...lol


Tiago define "total dog"


----------



## Joby Becker

maybe a dog that will fetch good looking metrosexuals?


----------



## Bob Scott

Joby Becker said:


> maybe a dog that will fetch good looking metrosexuals?



I'm thinking a labradoodle would work for that!


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Doug Zaga said:


> Tiago define "total dog"


 
Herds sheep, kills unruly bulls, sleeps with kids, drops kids at school, helps purchasing jewelry for the wife... 

Tracks without much training, protects without being trained just from the bond (lol), helps fishing, helps hunting...

Thats my total GSD! :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott

Tiago Fontes said:


> Herds sheep, kills unruly bulls, sleeps with kids, drops kids at school, helps purchasing jewelry for the wife...
> 
> Tracks without much training, protects without being trained just from the bond (lol), helps fishing, helps hunting...
> 
> Thats my total GSD! :wink:



All the above but mine refuses to wash the car..........well...he DOES do tires.... but then they smell like dog pee. 
I think he's a failure!


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Oh... 

I thought you'd be missing tires from being washed by him... 

For some other people, the "total dog" is evaluated by its tire retrieving ability... LOLOL


----------



## Joby Becker

total bulldog:


----------



## Tiago Fontes

lololol...

That was good... "shit cleaning total bulldogs".


----------



## Joby Becker

Tiago Fontes said:


> lololol...
> 
> That was good... "shit cleaning total bulldogs".


"Performance Bred shit cleaning total bulldogs"


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

I wanted to justlearn what dog I had before I slotted him into a role.

the original plan was just a yard dog to deter people from.stealing my hunting pack when i'm not home.

I have since got into all this training sh!t and enjoy it.


----------



## Jonathon Howard

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Not wasting anyones time, I quiet sch, u miss something?? where did u get idea I only want to 1/3 the program anyways, you added that yourself.
> 
> Who the **** are you special needs. Learn to read and stop making shit up.
> 
> Thread was only sharing a vid and looking for comments about the vid.


No you made the comment that whether u should suck back up to the sch ****. All I was pointing out is that no you don't have to go back there to get training. You obviously are putting in the effort and time to drive a couple of hundred kms to do something that your not happy with. So direct that money, time and effort into a trainer that will do what you want. The guys at the sch club are spending time helping u do training which you feel is not enough or whatever you want so at the end of the day everyones time is wasted/not effective.

Comment about the vid is get an experienced trainer before you f$&kup your dog.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Fair enough, thanks for comment.


----------



## Joby Becker

ok..

first off, getting a more competent person to work the dog I agree with.

but lets play devil's advocate here..

I keep reading about how his dog is gonna get ruined or injured if he keeps doing what he is doing..

ruined for what? ruined how? injured how? just curious...

if his goal is to play around with training, and have a dog to guard his hunting stock, and he has a dog that comes from lines that he says are known to be pretty serious, and apparently, from the looks of it, and what I have gleaned from Pete's PM's with me( interspersed among the PM's about metrosexuals) that he probably has a nice solid dog, how is the dog gonna get ruined by using novice people? 

he already said he is not gonna allow the dog to be worked in defense or "anger" as he put it...

I just don't really see how the dog would be ruined, or injured, if pete keeps doing things like he did here...the dog is onleash, he is not being sent for 60 yard long bites...he is not gonna get injured...

I think that problems can occur for sure, grip problems or the like, ...But RUINED? 

I doubt Peter has goals to compete in a sport, so what is the big deal if he creates a few problems for himself, and what would those problems be, could be just missing it, but what are the potential serious problems? 

If he wants to build suspicion with novice people, that act like that guy did, and run away when the dog barks, I dont see that hurting the dog or ruining it.

one problem I can see occurring is the dog biting one of Pete's bar buddies for real, but if Pete wants him to guard his yard, that might not be as big of a problem as it could be. laws and liabilities aside... 

just saying..of course we all want Pete to get some good training, and would like to see the dog progress....but Ruined? Injured? Unless some gung ho yahoo charges the dog and/or beats him and runs him off, I just dont see the dog getting ruined or injured at this point....


----------



## Doug Zaga

Hey Joby did Pete PM you and ask about waxing his pooch and doing his nails...? :smile:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

You know all the while I was thinkin what Joby said but didnt say it cos I didnt wanna come across as an ungrateful know it all that wont listen when experienced folks say sumthin.

So yeah, want yr house decorated, get the best home decorator you can get, want yr dog deccoyed get that Dosta dude. 

If circumstances dont allow that and u do a reasonable DIY job, wont be anywhere near as good but yr home will be still decorated and yr dog decoyed somewhat.

For the record there wouldn't be a single aussie that would be safe to catch a really fast hard hitting dog in a long bite, they might do it and get away with it but just good luck is why.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Pete...let me get this right...you are comparing decorating a house to training a dog in bitework?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

You do Mondio, you should get it.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Pete...did you get an eye patch??? LOL! 

Actually SchH... I just never changed it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7udQSHWpL88


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Sch/mondio, doesn't get much more metro than that, all thats left is to buy a nice apron and get onto that home make-over, yr qualified with BH or better.


----------



## kenneth roth

i didn't see much drive in the pup ;-)


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Totally agree, yr very smart.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Perfect! .....


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Nah man i'm just gonna ruin a nice pup and get him injured and stuff. Better off just doing obed for ****ing ever than getting random drunk irish tourists to hide in the bushes and scare my dog.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Nah man i'm just gonna ruin a nice pup and get him injured and stuff. Better off just doing obed for ****ing ever than getting random drunk irish tourists to hide in the bushes and scare my dog.


Sometimes it all comes together as fate would have it!

Go to pub to quench your thirst and
Future decoy pulls up a seat beside you, the rest is history!


----------

